# Batista Express Descaler ???



## pips (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry for asking such a daft question.

I'll be performing my first descaling and would rather not buy Sage's overpriced descaler.

Out of these 3 what are people using and recommending ?

Dezcal, Durgol or Puly Descaler ?

Thanks


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I used dezcal. It works. I'm sure they all would.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Me, I want this....don't know why









[video=youtube;0L-cvhgAX5k]






perhaps because she makes descaler seem fun exciting and sexy?


----------

